# American Apparel Federal Tax ID? - CA



## x81489 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am sorry if this was covered before, I searched and read a lot but I am still confused.

I want to order from AmericanApparel.com but then it said I need a Federal Tax ID #. I already have a seller's permit since I am in California. (Sole proprietor)

Is there any way to bypass this? I read somewhere Federal Tax ID is only needed if you have a partnership, LLC, or if you have employees. I am only going to sell online by myself... so should I apply for one or not? I went to http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=98011,00.html and answering 4 questions, it says I do not need to apply for one.... but americanapparel wants one from me.. so :/


I am so confused, someone help explain?
THanks!

I read alot on DBA.. what is it actually? sorry for all the questions :/.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If they need it, and you want to buy from them, you'll have to get it. It only takes a second and can be done either online or by phone.

Talk to AA directly first. If they insist, give the IRS a call.


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

I opened an account with American Apparel in California about one month ago. I am a sole proprietor. I had to give my resale certificate only. They never asked me for federal Tax ID#.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You can use your SS number as a sole. I would call AA and ask them if they will accept this. If you get a fed tax #, you will have to file quartly tax forms.


----------



## x81489 (Jun 15, 2010)

hi guys! thanks for you responses. the representative told me to use my ss#. I am not sure if I want to do this though.. I am currently looking for another wholesaler for AA.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you're in CA and you're ordering American Apparel, I'd highly suggest ordering through their distributors at either Sun Apparel or TSC Apparel Collection

It's much less of a hassle to get setup with an account through them and you don't have to worry about the same minimum orders (cases, dozen, piece) as when you order direct from AA.

Sun-Apparel actually has great pricing on AA blanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

x81489 said:


> hi guys! thanks for you responses. the representative told me to use my ss#. I am not sure if I want to do this though.


Get use to it, or get a Federal ID

AA wholesalers:
www.alphashirt.com
TSC Apparel Collection


----------

